# RVU Breakdowns..



## Anjelique (Oct 14, 2010)

Is there a standard percentage in breaking down the total RVU's to work RVU's for allergy testing and immunotherapy, trans nasal esophagoscopy, thyroid/neck ultrasound, and fine needle aspiration?


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Oct 15, 2010)

I am not quite sure what you mean by standard percentage of work value.  You may want to check the CMS website for thier RVU list and see the breakdown of work, practice and malpractice expenses.  Maybe that will help you.  Attached is the link.  

http://www.cms.gov/PhysicianFeeSched/PFSRVF


----------

